# Happy New Years



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

<P><IMG class=inlineimg border=0 alt=0 src="http://www.drywalltalk.com/images/smilies/thumbup.gif" smilieid="111"><IMG class=inlineimg border=0 alt=0 src="http://www.drywalltalk.com/images/smilies/thumbup.gif" smilieid="111"><IMG class=inlineimg border=0 alt=0 src="http://www.drywalltalk.com/images/smilies/thumbup.gif" smilieid="111">Happy holidays to everyone on drywall talk, and the people on the outskirts reading our post who don't reply and have no membership. Been busy as hell have not been on this site in months. Talk to you soon, maybe I might have "the drywall gods" tshirts design done and ready for sale <IMG class=inlineimg border=0 alt=0 src="http://www.drywalltalk.com/images/smilies/thumbsup.gif" smilieid="110"><IMG class=inlineimg border=0 alt=0 src="http://www.drywalltalk.com/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" smilieid="3"><IMG class=inlineimg border=0 alt=0 src="http://www.drywalltalk.com/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" smilieid="3"><IMG class=inlineimg border=0 alt=0 src="http://www.drywalltalk.com/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" smilieid="3"><IMG class=inlineimg border=0 alt=0 src="http://www.drywalltalk.com/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" smilieid="3"> Where u at Cat?</P>


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

*Happy Holidays*

Happy holidays to everyone on drywall talk, and the people on the outskirts reading our post who don't reply and have no membership. Been busy as hell have not been on this site in months. Talk to you soon, maybe I might have "the drywall gods" tshirts design done and ready for sale, haha. Where u at Cat


----------

